# update on Colorado gun laws and legislators



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The last two paragraphs show what we in Colorado are up against, change the rules to protect the guilty.........

http://www.nssfblog.com/the-colorado-recall-is-about-representing-your-

constituents/

Also the Governor want an increase in State income tax for education, OH but wait, only anyone making over $50,000.00 a year will be charged this tax. Another, "It's for the children". RFBs This whole State's government is more corrupt than I've ever seen. Starting to act like Chicago politics.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW ! How can all the other reps allow this to happen. I wouldn't think that sort of law could be implemented without voter approval. But then again you were invaded by displaced commiefornians.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

every time I find a reason to stay in Colorado, these [email protected][email protected] create more reasons to leave...........the complete and total disregard for the State and National Constitutions are an insult to every American, but the uninformed are allowed and will continue to vote for their hand outs.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Mike, Like Don stated I dont know how that is even legal !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Why even have a constitution if it is ignored and why even have voters if there voices are not heard?????????


----------



## Woodjr55 (Mar 22, 2013)

Colorado can't be nearly as bad as New York they just don't want us to own guns here at all. There is a bill in our assembly right now that would require ammo manufacturers to code the base of each bullet that is either an assault weapon caliber or a hand gun caliber. And with the new NY safe act that is pretty much all guns. Now this bill prolly will not pass the fact that it is proposed is frightening enough for us in ny


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our lawmakers are finding sneakier and sneakier ways to stick it to us. Just be sure to register and vote. remind your friends too. You don't have to leave your house to vote now days, so there is no excuse.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Woodjr55 said:


> Colorado can't be nearly as bad as New York they just don't want us to own guns here at all. There is a bill in our assembly right now that would require ammo manufacturers to code the base of each bullet that is either an assault weapon caliber or a hand gun caliber. And with the new NY safe act that is pretty much all guns. Now this bill prolly will not pass the fact that it is proposed is frightening enough for us in ny


Colorado Democrats are taking their marching orders from Bloomberg so not that much different from NYC.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So is it Calirado, or Coloyork. New Rado ..............Wait !............................New Calirado there you go !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Woodjr55 said:


> Colorado can't be nearly as bad as New York they just don't want us to own guns here at all. There is a bill in our assembly right now that would require ammo manufacturers to code the base of each bullet that is either an assault weapon caliber or a hand gun caliber. And with the new NY safe act that is pretty much all guns. Now this bill prolly will not pass the fact that it is proposed is frightening enough for us in ny


It's not just 1 state or the other like a lot of people think it's people all over trying to take what they can and over run others. A disease we have tostop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodjr55 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well in ny we had a number of republican that voted in favor of the safe act


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Woodjr55 said:


> Well in ny we had a number of republican that voted in favor of the safe act


then they need to be voted out also......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

After reading articles like that its a wonder that firing squads aren't more popular !!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

they are hassell just illegal to operate, lol

I would volunteer


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> It's not just 1 state or the other like a lot of people think it's people all over trying to take what they can and over run others. A disease we have tostop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well said Wayne !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just a thought I had.

Sounds to me like it's coming to the point where the gun owners in the USA are all going to end up in a couple of states that still go by the constitution of the USA. Those that don't want guns will end up living in the high crime states and those of us that want and have guns will live in the low to no crime states.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unfortunately a lot of gun owners will find themselves on the other side of the law,


----------

